# for you



## ihitokage

こんにちは
また私です

I am not sure about  how to say for you. (or anyone)
I would say あなたのために but isn't it more like "for your sake"?

I mean how to say for example this is for you (like a present or something)

どうもありがとう


----------



## frequency

Yep あなたのために is very formal, correct Japanese. あなたのために作りました。 I made (this one) for you. But this _sometimes_ sounds like...'I put my best effort and especially made this one for you.' If you want to be a bit more humble, あなたへ作りました。 is also fine. Whichever, either is OK. あなたに作りました？I'm not sure, but I guess it roughly OK. What do you all think?

Another example: Let's make a weird sweet/dessert by mixing weird stuff. Mix cream, M&M, jelly beans, and even a deep-fried Mars bar. 
You succeed in making it? It really looks funny? Then let's give it to your friend and say intentionally,

あなたのために作りました。
Of course this gives a funny effect!


----------



## YangMuye

Shouldn't you say 





> べ、別に_アンタのために作っ_たんじゃないんだからねっ




Maybe instead of のために, you say something like  これあげる.


----------



## ihitokage

ありがとうございます
わかってる


----------



## Tonky

YangMuye said:


> Shouldn't you say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> べ、別に_アンタのために作ったんじゃないんだからねっ_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe instead of のために, you say something like  これあげる.
Click to expand...

It is the beauty of our language. 
We dislike the phrase like あなたのために especially when giving gifts, it sounds too pushy(おしつけがましい) and is out of our traditional manner in Japanese, as it may be "小さな親切、大きなお世話". 「あなたのために」would sound like forcing the receiver to thank the speaker, if said by native Japanese. (Probably alright when said by a foreigner and the receiver understands the cultural difference.)
So, even when the quoted line above is coming out of sheer embarrassment, it still makes the receiver smile in Japanese.

あげる sounds pushy too, but it would still be a lot better option for casual conversation.


----------



## YangMuye

Um.. これあげる sounds pushy? Maybe, but I think it's pretty common in animes.
I think whether it is suitable or not actually depends on the relationship between the speaker and listener.
For for customers, I saw expressions like 皆様にプレゼントをご用意しております...
for strangers, neighborhoods, etc. つまらないものですが.../これは本の気持ちです...

Other phrases I think can be used:
これ、あなたの 
はい、あなたの分  (it sounds like you have prepared presents for many people?)
はい、これ・お土産・誕生日のプレゼント・お弁当...
美味しそうだったから...
食べたそうだったから...


----------



## Tonky

YangMuye said:


> Um.. これあげる sounds pushy?  Maybe, but I think it's pretty common in animes.
> I think whether it is suitable or not actually depends on the relationship between the speaker and listener.


Yes, it is about their relationship. あげる has a meaning of "for you", too. (and くれる "for me")


----------



## jamiefkw

I'd probably say これ、よかったら

I can understand why あげる can sound pushy, especially to someone you're not too familiar with 
because it can sound like "I'm giving it to you (whether you like it or not)"


----------



## jamiefkw

YangMuye said:


> Um.. これあげる sounds pushy? Maybe, but I think it's pretty common in animes.



I learn Japanese from TV drama and anime too, and I've found that there's quite a discrepancy between the language used in anime and in real life.

I'm not saying the language is wrong, it's just the context can be very different. For instance how often do you meet someone like Luffy (One Piece) in real life? If you talk like him, people will probably think you're impolite.

So I think learning from TV drama is better than from anime, but of course we all enjoy Japanese animation~


----------

